# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Письмо из Уэльс

## belka

Привет! Я живу в Уэльсе (Великобританнии) а я хотел бы переписываться с человеком, который живет в Уэльсе или в Бристоле или в Бафе или в Сомерсете. Я очень люблю русский язык но я не очень хорошо говорю по-русски! 
Спасибо, 
М. Белка

----------


## Lt. Columbo

я живу в бристоле, но тебе будет лучше переписываться с русскими. ты хочешь говорть по-русски с англичанинами, что ли? как-то странно   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Привет! Я живу в Уэльсе (Великобритании), а я хотел бы переписываться с человеком, который живет в Уэльсе или в Бристоле или в Бафе или в Сомерсете. Я очень люблю русский язык, но я не очень хорошо говорю по-русски! 
> Спасибо, 
> М. Белка

 At least your russian here is nearly perfect.
To our foreign comrades - there is a general rule - ALWAYS put comma before conjunctions а and но

----------


## Оля

> Письмо из Уэльса

----------


## Vesh

> Привет! Я живу в Уэльсе (Великобританнии) а я хотел бы переписываться с человеком, который живет в Уэльсе или в Бристоле или в Бафе или в Сомерсете. Я очень люблю русский язык но я не очень хорошо говорю по-русски! 
> Спасибо, 
> М. Белка

 Есть молодая девушка в России (очень красивая, кстати, если это имеет какое-то значение), которая хочет переписываться с носителем английского языка. Если есть желание, дайте мне ваш e-mail, я с ней свяжусь.

----------


## Katyusha Grib

Нет, Белка, тебе лучше всего переписываться со мной!   Кажется, есть достаточно интереса к тебе. А я красивая , молодая ( маленькая ложь) девушка из Бафа (в Великобритании!), которая тоже любит русский язык. Привет всем!
Ну Белка, ты молодец, что так аккуратчо говоришь по-русски.
Пиши нам дальше о своих интересах! 
Катюша

----------


## belka

Вот только один день назад написал, а уже столько ответов! Спасибо огромное!   

> я живу в бристоле, но тебе будет лучше переписываться с русскими. ты хочешь говорть по-русски с англичанинами, что ли? как-то странно

 Странно? Да, может быть, но это зависет от особенных англичанинов  ::    

> my english is awful, sorry.
> i like german, italian & russian

 Ich auch... anch'io... я тоже  ::  Danke f

----------


## TATY

Сroeso  :P

----------


## Lt. Columbo

а ты хочешь переписываться с англичанинами чисто ради знакомства или практики великого могучего ??  ::  
кстати, ты у нас мужик? просто твой ник не самый, скажем, 'мужественный'.   ::  
не обижайся! мне просто было интересно узнать  ::

----------


## Оля

> Да, может быть, но это зависит от особенных англичан

 Diese Frase hat auf Russisch fast keinen Sinn. Besser ist "Смотря какие англичане".   

> Большое спасибо, Vesh, но я не ищу молодую, красивую, русскую девушку. 
> У тебя тоже типичная для англичанки скромность, кажется  
> Ну, я люблю русский язык, но мне нравятся тоже другие языки. Я люблю пить вино, и мне нравится путешествовать. Музыка для меня очень важна - я люблю русские группы, например, Аквариум.
> Я тоже люблю гулять в деревне. (besser: "на природе")

----------


## Vesh

> Originally Posted by Vesh  Есть молодая девушка в России (очень красивая, кстати, если это имеет какое-то значение), которая хочет переписываться с носителем английского языка. Если есть желание, дайте мне ваш e-mail, я с ней свяжусь.   Большое спасибо, Vesh, но я не ищу молодую, красивую, русскую девушку.

 Она исключительно переписываться хочет, не бойтесь. Она ещё слишком молода для чего-то ещё.

----------


## Chuvak

> Привет! Я живу в Уэльсе (Великобританнии) а я хотел бы переписываться с человеком, который живет в Уэльсе или в Бристоле или в Бафе или в Сомерсете. Я очень люблю русский язык но я не очень хорошо говорю по-русски! 
> Спасибо, 
> М. Белка

 click here

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by belka        Originally Posted by Vesh  Есть молодая девушка в России (очень красивая, кстати, если это имеет какое-то значение), которая хочет переписываться с носителем английского языка. Если есть желание, дайте мне ваш e-mail, я с ней свяжусь.   Большое спасибо, Vesh, но я не ищу молодую, красивую, русскую девушку.   Она исключительно переписываться хочет, не бойтесь. Она ещё слишком молода для чего-то ещё.

 Почему ОНА??? Помоему, это ОН  

> Вот только один день назад написал, а уже столько ответов! Спасибо огромное!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by Vesh        Originally Posted by belka        Originally Posted by Vesh  Есть молодая девушка в России (очень красивая, кстати, если это имеет какое-то значение), которая хочет переписываться с носителем английского языка. Если есть желание, дайте мне ваш e-mail, я с ней свяжусь.   Большое спасибо, Vesh, но я не ищу молодую, красивую, русскую девушку.   Она исключительно переписываться хочет, не бойтесь. Она ещё слишком молода для чего-то ещё.   Почему ОНА??? Помоему, это ОН       Originally Posted by belka  Вот только один день назад написал, а уже столько ответов! Спасибо огромное!

 Vesh говорит о своем знакоме   ::  и это ОНА   ::

----------


## Chuvak

> Vesh говорит о своем знакоме   и это ОНА

 Оопс... Не въехал сразу....

----------


## Katyusha Grib

Белка, Белка. что ты такое?!  Мужик или девка?  Ну хорошо, ты пишешь глаголами мужского рода, а я не уверена........
Можно спросить:  почему именно 'Белка'?
Ты валлиец настоящий?

----------


## Chuvak

> Белка, Белка. что ты такое?!  Мужик или девка?  Ну хорошо, ты пишешь глаголами мужского рода, а я не уверена........
> Можно спросить:  почему именно 'Белка'?
> Ты валлиец настоящий?

 Что ты такое - по моему немного оскорбительно...
Лучше: Какой у тебя пол?

----------


## Indra

[quote="Chuvak"]Что ты такое - по моему немного оскорбительно...
[quote]а "мужик или девка" - это типа не оскорбительно   ::

----------


## Katyusha Grib

Оскорбительные слова?  От меня? Господи!  
Я хотела выразить поэтический оттенок к  загадочному существу 'Белке' (в роде бы 'animal , vegetable, mineral). В таком случае пользование средним родом казалось не совсем плохо.
А если честно говорить , то я уверена , что я не обидела Белку. Он мне уже знакомый, (так в принципе можно подразнить его сколько угодно!)
Просто начала таким образом вопросами во форуме (kak 'thread'  по - русски?)  потому, что знаю, что Белка очень хочет практиковаться в русском языке. А я тоже!
Да, правильно, я пришелец.  А точно, английский пришелец, так что должна вести себя вежливо среди русскими. А кто здесь живет сейчас в России, интересно узнать?

----------


## Оля

> Оскорбительные слова?  От меня? Господи!  
> Я хотела выразить поэтический оттенок по отношению к загадочному существу 'Белке' (вроде бы 'animal , vegetable, mineral). В таком случае пользование средним родом казалось не совсем плохо.
> А если честно говорить , то я уверена , что я не обидела Белку. Он мне уже знакомый, (так в принципе можно подразнить его сколько угодно!)
> Просто начала таким образом вопросами в форуме (kak 'thread'  по - русски?)  потому, что знаю, что Белка очень хочет практиковаться в русском языке. А я тоже!
> Да, правильно, я пришелец.  А точнее, английский пришелец, так что должна вести себя вежливо среди русских. А кто из вас живет сейчас в России, интересно узнать?

 Я живу   ::

----------


## Chuvak

> Оскорбительные слова?  От меня? Господи!  
> Я хотела выразить поэтический оттенок к  загадочному существу 'Белке' (в роде бы 'animal , vegetable, mineral). В таком случае пользование средним родом казалось не совсем плохо.
> А если честно говорить , то я уверена , что я не обидела Белку. Он мне уже знакомый, (так в принципе можно подразнить его сколько угодно!)
> Просто начала таким образом вопросами во форуме (kak 'thread'  по - русски?)  потому, что знаю, что Белка очень хочет практиковаться в русском языке. А я тоже!
> Да, правильно, я пришелец.  А точно, английский пришелец, так что должна вести себя вежливо среди русскими. А кто здесь живет сейчас в России, интересно узнать?

 I do too!!!  ::

----------


## ST

а какого пола "белка" (животное) в английском языке? 
thread-в форуме это обычно-"ветка" или"тема". В программировании это "поток" (multithread=многопоточность). Ну а дословно это "нить".
(все IMHO)

----------


## Оля

> а какого пола "белка" (животное) в английском языке?

 В природе (а не в английском языке   ::  ) встречаются белки двух полов - мужского и женского.   ::

----------


## Vesh

> Originally Posted by Vesh        Originally Posted by belka        Originally Posted by Vesh  Есть молодая девушка в России (очень красивая, кстати, если это имеет какое-то значение), которая хочет переписываться с носителем английского языка. Если есть желание, дайте мне ваш e-mail, я с ней свяжусь.   Большое спасибо, Vesh, но я не ищу молодую, красивую, русскую девушку.   Она исключительно переписываться хочет, не бойтесь. Она ещё слишком молода для чего-то ещё.   Почему ОНА??? Помоему, это ОН       Originally Posted by belka  Вот только один день назад написал, а уже столько ответов! Спасибо огромное!

 Девушка. В России. Которая переписываться хочет. Она - она.

----------


## Rtyom

> (kak 'thread'  по - русски?)

 Ветка.

----------


## Rtyom

> в Бафе

 Не в Бафе, а в Ба*т*е!

----------


## Katyusha Grib

[quote="ST"][quote]а какого пола "белка" (животное) в английском языке?   
Слово ' squirrel'  по-английски не имеет никакого  пола . Хотя.... если, скажем, по-английски :Look, a squirrel, there he goes!  значит- считается главным образом животным мужского рода.

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by Katyusha Grib  (kak 'thread'  по - русски?)   Ветка.

 Нет. 
Thread - нить 
(ветка = branch)

----------


## Indra

Речь о ветке форума шла.

----------


## adoc

> Что ты такое - по моему немного оскорбительно...
> Лучше: Какой у тебя пол?

 У меня паркет.

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by ST     
> 			
> 				а какого пола "белка" (животное) в английском языке?   
> Слово ' squirrel'  по-английски не имеет никакого  пола . Хотя.... если, скажем, по-английски :Look, a squirrel, there he goes!  значит- считается главным образом животным мужского рода.

 Это называется сексизм   ::  !

----------


## Оля

> Это называется сексизм   !

 Тогда уж sexism   ::

----------


## Zaya

Насколько мне известно, в английском языке нет [грамматических] род*о*в. 
TATY, tell me please, what does "Сroeso" mean?

----------


## belka

> Насколько мне известно, в английском языке нет [грамматических] род*о*в. 
> TATY, tell me please, what does "Сroeso" mean?

 Хотя я не ностоящий валлиец, я шотландец, я знаю, что "Сroeso" значит "Добро пожаловать". 
Это правда, в английском языке нет грамматических родов. 
Кстати, я мужская белка! 
Белка. 
____ 
у меня нет сига.

----------


## Оля

> Насколько мне известно, в английском языке нет [грамматических] род*о*в.

 Ну это всем известно   ::  
Даже мне   ::  , хоть я и плохо знаю английский  ::

----------


## belka

> My English is awful, sorry. I like German, Italian & Russian

 Ну, можно помощь друг друга, кажется  ::  
Белка. 
___
У меня нет сига.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  My English is awful, sorry. I like German, Italian & Russian   Ну, можно помощь друг друга, кажется

 Ага, спасибо большое  :: 
Слово "aufull" я исправила, а прописные буквы не люблю :P

----------


## Katyusha Grib

Я тоже люблю немецкий язык. А русский язык является самым красивым, музыкальным звуком для моих ушей.

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by Оля  My English is awful, sorry. I like German, Italian & Russian   Ну, можно помочь друг другу, кажется  
> Белка. 
> ___
> У меня нет сига.

 Indeed!!!  ::

----------


## Katyusha Grib

Белка, ты писал раньше, что тебе нравится группа 'Аквириум' - какие альбомы?
Существует еще это группа ?- а что делает Борис Гребенщиков сейчас? Может быть кто -нибудь из вас в России знает?
Я помню, что  я слушала их в первый раз в 1988-1999 году, когда я училась 2 месяца в институте Герцена в Питере, и это было летом-Я помню ленивые, прекрасные вечера у друзей, которые обязательно хотели, чтобы я слушала Аквариум, и я очень любила его голос, и интересные лирики.Я особенно помню такие альбомы , как "Аккустика" , всегда записанные на аудио-кассетах очень гадкого качества!! Такие неотступные мелодии.
О чем он действительно пел- о противоречивой жизни тогда в России? О поиске за душевное прошлое в России? О судьбе будущей России?
 Много русских сказали мне, что лучше мне не думать об этом,  таккак Я не русская, и я не жила в России, и вообще ничего не понимала об этом!   У меня было чувство фрустрации!
Да, я знаю, что это уже было давно, а  все таки интересно.

----------


## Оля

> Белка, ты писал раньше, что тебе нравится группа 'Аквариум' - какие альбомы?
> Существует еще эта группа? а что делает Борис Гребенщиков сейчас? Может быть кто-нибудь из вас в России знает?
> Я помню, что  я слушала их в первый раз в 1988-1999 году, когда я училась 2 месяца в институте Герцена в Питере, и это было летом. Я помню длинные (or долгие), прекрасные вечера у друзей, которые обязательно хотели, чтобы я слушала Аквариум, и я очень любила его голос, и интересные стихи. Я особенно запомнила такие альбомы , как "Акустика" , всегда записанные на аудио-кассетах очень гадкого качества!! Такие неотпускающие мелодии.
> О чем он действительно пел - о противоречивой жизни тогда в России? О поиске задушевного прошлого в России? О судьбе будущей России?
> Много русских сказали мне, что лучше мне не думать об этом,  так_ как я не русская, и я не жила в России, и вообще ничего не понимаю в этом!   У меня было чувство фрустрации!
> Да, я знаю, что это уже было давно, а  все-таки интересно.

 Сайт группы: http://www.aquarium.ru

----------


## Lampada

Я бы сказала мелодии _неотвязные_.  _Неотступные_ мысли. _Неотпускающая_ боль, тоска, усталость.

----------


## Оля

> Я бы сказала мелодии _неотвязные_.  _Неотступные_ мысли. _Неотпускающая_ тоска, усталость.

 Да, точно, "неотвязные" мелодии - так лучше. 
А пел он и о России, ну и немного выпендривался сам по себе  ::  (Без чего вообще-то не может обойтись ни один художник   ::  ) Я тоже эту группу люблю. Если не ошибаюсь, после "Аквариума" Гребенщиков создал "БГ-бэнд".

----------


## Vesh

"Ленивые вечера" - вполне допустимо. Если, конечно, именно это автор хотела сказать.

----------


## Оля

> "Ленивые вечера" - вполне допустимо. Если, конечно, именно это автор хотела сказать.

 "Ленивые вечера"?   :: 
И что же это значит??

----------


## Vesh

> Originally Posted by Vesh  "Ленивые вечера" - вполне допустимо. Если, конечно, именно это автор хотела сказать.   "Ленивые вечера"?  
> И что же это значит??

 Вечера, заполненные ленью и негой.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Vesh  "Ленивые вечера" - вполне допустимо. Если, конечно, именно это автор хотела сказать.   "Ленивые вечера"?  
> И что же это значит??

 Наверное, значит, что у тебя их не бывает.  У меня тоже редко.   ::  
 Вот, стишок про них нагуглился: 
 Вечернее 
Вечер вымытую щёку на ладошку опускает 
и надрезанною дыней сладко щурится со смыслом, 
что ещё немало соку... За окошком проплывает 
несусветная гордыня чьих-то плеч под коромыслом...  
А вдали висит над пашней и на весь *ленивый вечер*, 
зацепившимся изгоем, заикаясь и спеша, 
об одном, о самом важном, надрывается-щебечет 
не нашедшая покоя чья-то грешная душа...  http://terenty.narod.ru/
___________________________________________ 
А тут  фотография "Ленивый вечер".

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Vesh  "Ленивые вечера" - вполне допустимо. Если, конечно, именно это автор хотела сказать.   "Ленивые вечера"?  
> И что же это значит??   Вечера, заполненные ленью и негой.

 Хм.. Ну все равно в устах иностранца это звучит как-то странно  :: 
К "ленивому вечеру" _в поэтическом тексте_ вообще нет никаких претензий  ::

----------


## Vesh

[quote=Оля] 

> Originally Posted by "Оля":3nd7bori        Originally Posted by Vesh  "Ленивые вечера" - вполне допустимо. Если, конечно, именно это автор хотела сказать.   "Ленивые вечера"?  
> И что же это значит??   Вечера, заполненные ленью и негой.

 Хм.. Ну все равно в устах иностранца это звучит как-то странно  :: 
К "ленивому вечеру" _в поэтическом тексте_ вообще нет никаких претензий  :: [/quote:3nd7bori]
Да, странновато. Я же сказал: _"Если, конечно, именно это автор хотела сказать"._ Думаю, что она просто дословно перевела "lazy nights".

----------


## Katyusha Grib

Спасибо Оля (и Лампада) , что вы исправили, что я писала- такие глупые ошибки-я должна бы лучше знать об этом!  И спасибо большое за сайт Аквариума. 
'Ленивые вечера' - я хотела сказать. что были такие вечера, во время которых мы сидели  , и были просто ленивы!! (можно по-английски так: I remember those  wonderful lazy evenings , when we sat and listened to Aquarium) 
Есть лучшее слово,может быть, для таких Ленинградских вечеров?!

----------


## Оля

> были такие вечера, во время которых мы сидели  , и были просто ленивы!!
> Есть лучшее слово,может быть, для таких Ленинградских вечеров?!

 да, лучше сказать "вечера, полные лени"   ::

----------


## Dusik

[quote=Оля] 

> были такие вечера, во время которых мы сидели  , и были просто ленивы!!
> Есть лучшее слово,может быть, для таких Ленинградских вечеров?!

 да, лучше сказать "вечера, полные лени"   :: [/quote:3lqvu3q3] 
или "неги"   :P  
или "вечера, когда мы просто сидели и ничего не делали"или "расслаблялись"

----------


## Zaya

> Насколько мне известно, в английском языке нет [грамматических] родов.  
> Ну это всем известно  
> Даже мне  , хоть я и плохо знаю английский

 Я хотела сказать, что раз нет грамматических родов (хотя, есть, конечно, по крайней мере для обозначения некоторых видов животных, отдельные слова, для самок и самцов), значит, не может быть и какого-то определения, ассоциации мгновенной, он белка, или она, он соловей, или она, и т. д. Скорее всего, англичане об этом просто не задумываются   ::   
Каким-нибудь португальцам, например, очень трудно, если вообще возможно вообразить, что может быть что-то, не она и не он   ::   и именно потому, что у них так язык устроен: есть только женский и мужской рода. Речь определяет мышление, как бы странно это ни звучало )))

----------


## Zaya

> Это называется сексизм  !

 О, так в русском языке такого сексизма тож полно. Если кто-то - то при нём глагол мужского рода ))
А то, что в том же немецком на первое место (как при обращении, так и в повествовательных предложениях) ставят женщин, а потом мужчин - не сексизм ли?
Но самое страшное проявление этого явления, я считаю, то, что в словарях нет формы мужского рода слова "беременная"   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> беременная

 Тогда, Зая, и мышление определяет язык. Это тоже, кстати, факт.

----------


## Vesh

> Но самое страшное проявление этого явления, я считаю, то, что в словарях нет формы мужского рода слова "беременная"

 В словарях, может, и нет (не рылся), а в обиходе есть.

----------


## Zaya

> В словарях, может, и нет (не рылся), а в обиходе есть.

 *Vesh*, я знаю   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Тогда, Зая, и мышление определяет язык. Это тоже, кстати, факт.

 Совершенно с тобой согласна, и даже не пыталась это опровергать.   ::  
"Только песня совсем не о том..."

----------


## Katyusha Grib

Один месяц спустя............
Да, я не хотела , чтобы эта ветка умерла, так я хотела вернуть на первоначальлую тему об Уэльсе.
Я буду отдыхать в июле на юге Уэльса на неделю . Мы с  родственниками (  13 человек! )  остаем   в огромном доме недалеко от пляжа- будет весело.Я никогда не бывала в Уэльсе. Говорят, что на севере очень не любят англичан, а на юге есть более дружные отношения к нам. Посмотрим.
Я знаю мало валлицев- конечно у нас в  ужасной передаче 'Биг Броther' (честно говоря я не смотрю эту передачу !) есть несколько валлицев которые иногда  секретно говорят друг другу по -валлийски ( хотя по экране  целый народ может читать перевод субтитрами!!) . Странный язык, хотя Белка сказал, что  это легкии  язык.
А где русские любят отдыхать на море в России- на Черном Море- или где?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

*Katyusha Grib*, 
Привет!  ::  
Я давно заметил, что когда я читаю текст, написанный не русским, даже если этот текст грамматически правилен абсолютно, что-то в нем такое есть, что сразу указывает мне, что текст был написан не русским. Ну что-то такое неуловимое есть, стиль, дух... я не знаю, что конкретно. В постах твоих многие предложения абсолютно правильны, но написаны они так, как русский бы не написал... 
Я теперь думаю, а моё ли английское письмо так же отличается от письма носителей, не по грамматике, а по какому-то общему впечатлению?   

> А где русские любят отдыхать на море в России- на Черном Море- или где?

 Ага! Только я вот, например, не особенно люблю море. Лучший отдых для меня -- сесть на велосипеды и поехать далеко-далеко, в дебри куда-нибудь. По лесным тропинкам... засекам...

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Может быть потому, что англоговорящие подсознательно составляют текст, исходя из родной стилистики, поэтому в русском варианте он кажется каким-то "чужим", хотя грамматически правилен  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Я теперь думаю, а моё ли английское письмо так же отличается от письма носителей, не по грамматике, а по какому-то общему впечатлению?

 А я тут рецензию на английском писал одному студенту из Европы, и его супервизор сказал примерно так: "О, русский английский! Какой шарм! Какая международная раскрутка! Русские специалисты не обошли вниманием! Как достоверно выглядит рецензия!" и т.п.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Один месяц спустя............
> Да, я не хотела , чтобы эта ветка умерла, поэтому я захотела вернуться к первоначальной теме об (hm, I think, "o" is better here) Уэльсе.
> Я буду отдыхать в июле на юге Уэльса_неделю. Мы с  родственниками (  13 человек! )  остановимся ("остаем" - нет такого слова) в огромном доме недалеко от пляжа - будет весело. Я никогда не бывала в Уэльсе. Говорят, что на севере очень не любят англичан, а на юге _("есть" - лишнее слово) более дружелюбн*ое* отношени*е* к нам. Посмотрим.
> Я знаю мало валлицев- конечно, у нас в  ужасной передаче 'Биг Броther' (честно говоря, я не смотрю эту передачу !) есть несколько валлицев, которые иногда секретно (это слово тут не очень понятно) говорят друг с другом по -валлийски ( хотя по экране  целый народ (вместо "целый народ" лучше сказать просто "все": "все могут") может читать перевод субтитрами!!) . Странный язык, хотя Белка сказал, что  это легкий  язык.
> А где русские любят отдыхать на море в России- на Черном Море- или где?

 На Черном море в городе Сочи   ::

----------


## mishau_

А вот еще один возможный вариант, сильно молодежный  _
Ну чё, типа месяц прошел............ 
Да, я не хотела, чтобы эта ветка накрыласть медным тазом, поэтому захотела чисто вернуться к сабжу. 
Я буду отвисать в июле на юге Уэльса неделю. Мы с родичами ( 13 челов! ) затусуемся в одной некислой лачуге недалеко от пляжа - будет круто. Меня никогда не бывало в Уэльсе. Трут типа, что на севере очень не привечают англичан, а на юге типа более дружелюбное отношение к нам. Посмотрим.
Я знаю мало валлицев - конечно, у нас в отстойной передаче 'Биг Броther' (честно говоря, мне глубоко фиолетово до этой передачи !) есть несколько валлицев, которые иногда втихаря трут друг с другом там чего-то по-своему (хотя по экране вся толпа может читать перевод субтитрами!!). Странный язык, хотя Белка сказал, что это легкий язык.
А где русские любят отрываться на море в России- на Черном Море- или типа где?_  
Кстати я тут слушал Радио Кимру, там передачи на кимру ведутся, так интересно, вроде произношенре английское, но ни одного слова не разобрать! Иногда, правда, они на английский переходили, тогда было небольшое прояснение.  
Белка, а ты говоришь на кимру?

----------


## Rtyom

> Может быть потому, что англоговорящие подсознательно составляют текст, исходя из родной стилистики, поэтому в русском варианте он кажется каким-то "чужим", хотя грамматически правилен

 Всё дело в языковом сознании. Происходит интерференция родного и изучаемого языка, переносится весь личный опыт, в том числе подсознательный, невоспринимаемый в обыденной жизни. Есть такое понятие в психолингвистике - "ментальное пространство". Так вот, такие пространства выступают "островками" знания, имеющие какждый свою собственную сложную структуру. Ментальные пространства - это переплетение понятий вашего когнитивного (познавательного) опыта, основанный на связи речи и мышления. Когда в окружающем мире происходит определённый стимул на наше сознание, ментальное пространство начинает мгновенно развёртываться, пробуждая многочисленные ассоциативные связи. Поэтому сколько бы хорошо ты ни владеешь граматикой другого языка - внешняя форма "правильности", всегда остаётся внутреннее содержание - другой культурный концепт, восприятие этой же самой грамматики с точки зрения собственного языка. Иногда кажется - вроде слова те, связи слов в предложении положенные, смысл вроде ясен. А иностранец не понимает тебя так, как ты хочешь, хоть лопни. Разные ассоциативные связи. Скажешь слово "школьник" - и у тебя развернётся картина общая для каждого русского и в некоторых частных деталях другая для тебя самого. Пытаешься перенести свой опыт на "schoolboy" - сталкиваешься с совершенно другим понятием, хотя переводная связь кажется очевидной. И так далее...

----------


## Rtyom

[quote=Оля] 

> Один месяц спустя............
> Да, я не хотела , чтобы эта ветка умерла, поэтому я захотела вернуться к первоначальной теме об (hm, I think, "o" is better here) Уэльсе.
> Я буду отдыхать в июле на юге Уэльса_неделю. Мы с  родственниками (  13 человек! )  остановимся ("остаем" - нет такого слова) в огромном доме недалеко от пляжа - будет весело. Я никогда не бывала в Уэльсе. Говорят, что на севере очень не любят англичан, а на юге _("есть" - лишнее слово) более дружелюбн*ое* отношени*е* к нам. Посмотрим.
> Я знаю мало валлицев- конечно, у нас в  ужасной передаче 'Биг Броther' (честно говоря, я не смотрю эту передачу !) есть несколько валлицев, которые иногда секретно (это слово тут не очень понятно) говорят друг с другом по -валлийски ( хотя по экране  целый народ (вместо "целый народ" лучше сказать просто "все": "все могут") может читать перевод субтитрами!!) . Странный язык, хотя Белка сказал, что  это легкий  язык.
> А где русские любят отдыхать на море в России- на Черном Море- или где?

 На Черном море в городе Сочи   :: [/quote:2kqmm6ij] 
Не исправила - "валлийцы".

----------


## Оля

Ок   ::     

> Я знаю мало валлийцев...

  

> ...есть несколько валлийцев...

----------


## Katyusha Grib

Спасибо Оля за аутопсию моего языка (наверно  это тоже нельзя сказать ( у меня  в голове есть английское слово - post mortem!) Я теперь довольно ошибочно пишу по русски с тех пор, как я училась русскому в университете-  можно сказать , что мой русский  'заржавленный?' И спасибо что вы по крайней мере ответили на мой  вопрос! 
Мishau_ - спасибо тоже. Ну чё, просто круто, что вы написали - мне можно так много слов  запомнить, что я вполне по кайфу!
А что значит , например *'мне глубоко фиолетово до этой передачи'* ? 
Ртём-  очень интересно  , что вы писали. Если человек слишком долго и глубоко думает о таких сложных семантических аспектах овладения языка, то наверно никто не смел бы изучать иностранный язык!
В приципе я ожидаю, что иностранный язык всегда совершенно другого мышления, чем сушествует в моем родном языке, а если выражения или словосочетания являются одинаковыми , то это приятное удивление, или совпадение.
Например раньше я хотела сказать о Big Brother ( кстати я хотела бы подчеркнуть, что не смотрю это передачу!), что валлийцы в передаче иногда , когда они одни, говорят по -валлийски 'secretly'  друг с другом ( как по -немецки, Оля, 'unter vier Augen') - а как можно перевести это- может быть 'тайно'? А почему 'секретно' не очень понятно?[/i][/code]

----------


## Rtyom

> А что значит , например *'мне глубоко фиолетово до этой передачи'* ?

 Это значит "Я отношусь совершенно равнодушно к этой передаче".   

> Ртём-  очень интересно  , что вы писали. Если человек слишком долго и глубоко думает о таких сложных семантических аспектах овладения языка, то наверно никто не смел бы изучать иностранный язык!

 Язык - очень и ещё раз очень сложная штука... Но именно поэтому его интересно изучать. "Препарировать" так сказать. Знание именно таких моментов позволяет разработать более эффективные методики изучения других языков.   

> В приципе я ожидаю, что иностранный язык всегда совершенно другого мышления, чем сушествует в моем родном языке, а если выражения или словосочетания являются одинаковыми , то это приятное удивление, или совпадение.

 Очень хорошо подмечено!   

> а как можно перевести это- может быть 'тайно'? А почему 'секретно' не очень понятно?

 "Секретно" не очень понятно, потому что в русском существует, например, такая распространённая фраза, как "тайно шептаться". Да и вообще многие действия, которые пытаются скрыть люди можно описать "тайными". Слово "секретный", если его связать со словом "тайный", чувствуется как иноязычное, не совсем ясно отражающее нужное понятие. Отсюда оно кажется официальным, что ли. И тогда можно говорить о "секретных документах", "секретных паролях" и таком прочем.

----------


## Vadim84

> Спасибо Оля за аутопсию моего языка (наверно это тоже нельзя сказать ( у меня в голове есть английское слово - post mortem!)

 Да, так нельзя сказать (аутопсия - вскрытие трупов). Лучше сказать "Спасибо, Оля, за проверку/анализ моего русского (языка)." или "Спасибо, Оля, за разбор полётов" (informal, ironic).

----------


## mishau_

> а как можно перевести это- может быть 'тайно'? А почему 'секретно' не очень понятно

 Лучше сказать "тайком", "украдкой". "Секретно" будет означать "конфиденциально" или "доверительно".   

> что я вполне по кайфу!

 не "я", а  "мне".  ::  For me it's quite to "кайф"   ::

----------


## Katyusha Grib

Или может быть, 'я в кайф' ?

----------


## mishau_

when you like something, you say "мне (это) в кайф", "мне (это) по кайфу"
when you want to say that one likes you or your deeds, you say "я - в кайф (для кого-л., кому-л.)"

----------


## belka

> Белка, а ты говоришь на кимру?

 Да, я говорю по-валлийски. Я иногда слушаю Radio Cymru, но музыка не очень хорошая. 
Извините, пожалуйста, что я так давно не писал  вам.  У меня было много дел и я был в отпуске.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Белка. Ты можешь использовать "Белк"  ::  Этого нет в словарях, но каждый поймёт.

----------


## Theodor

> Белка. Ты можешь использовать "Белк"  Этого нет в словарях, но каждый поймёт.

 Лучше "беличий самец", или "самец белки"  :: . Ещё варианты:
"Белкун"
"Беляк" (но можно перепутать с зайцем).
"Белкище".

----------


## Leof

Белкмен
или Белкман  ::

----------


## Оля

> Белкман

 Супер!   ::

----------


## Katyusha Grib

Почему вы писали  "супер" , Оля- это значит , что 'Белкман' имеет особенный смысл для русского человека, что ли?
Или это значит, что Белк таким титром может легче дышать, уверенный (или уверен?) в своей мужественности??  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Не то чтобы особенный, Катюша, а просто необычный. Сочетание русского слова с английским полусуффиксом -man в образовании фамилий.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Почему вы писали  "супер" , Оля- это значит , что 'Белкман' имеет особенный смысл для русского человека, что ли?
> Или это значит, что Белк таким титром может легче дышать, уверенный (или уверен?) в своей мужественности??

 Кстати, немножко офф-топик, Катюша, но твоя фамилия не случайно Маслова?

----------


## Оля

> Кстати, немножко офф-топик, Катюша, но твоя фамилия случайно не Маслова?

----------


## Theodor

> Не то чтобы особенный, Катюша, а просто необычный. Сочетание русского слова с английским полусуффиксом -man в образовании фамилий.

 Классная фамилия: "Шитман". К Белке, разумеется никоим образом не относится.

----------


## mishau_

> "Белкище".

 А вот я бы сказал "Белчище" или "Белище". Впрочем, это никому неинтересно.   

> может легче дышать

 вздохнуть спокойно, вздохнуть с облегчением.   

> Кстати, немножко офф-топик, Катюша, но твоя фамилия не случайно Маслова?

 Извиняюсь, а кто такая Катюша Маслова?  
А валийский сильно отличается от английского?

----------


## Vadim84

> Почему вы писали "супер" , Оля- это значит , что 'Белкман' имеет особенный смысл для русского человека, что ли?
> Или это значит, что Белк таким титром может легче дышать, уверенный (или уверен?) в своей мужественности??

 Hehe. All it means is: 
'Белкман' (Squirrelman) just sounds funny. Maybe it connotes 'Бэтман' (Batman) to somebody.

----------


## Dimitri

Я видел по телевизору, что в Уэльсе есть город, у которого название состоит из 50 букв )))   ::

----------


## belka

> Я видел по телевизору, что в Уэльсе есть город, у которого название состоит из 50 букв )))

 Да, Dimitri, это правда, а это деревня, а не город. Название деревни - Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysilio  gogogoch. Я не могу переводить это название в русский язык, а английский перевод - "St Mary's church in the hollow of the white hazel near a rapid whirlpool and the church of St Tysilio of the red cave". 
Кстати, жители называют деревню "Llanfair P.G."   ::   
Белка (мужской в принципе и в практике!)

----------


## Katyusha Grib

да, я думаю, что это было последное слово от Белки на тему своего  пола. Ха, ха, конечно надо помнить, что это некому не интересно!!!
Кстати ,  офф- топически, у меня нет фамилии ' Маслова'( хотя хорошо звучит) Моя фамилия 'Ryan'. Ирландские родные есть у меня!
Может быть, Белка сумеет произносить это валлийскую деревню в 'Аудио Лаунж'  в этом сайте- было бы интересно!

----------


## belka

> А валийский сильно отличается от английского?

 Да, валийский язык очень отличается от английского, хотя валийский брал много слов из английского языка (sospan, plismon,...) 
Но в грамматике валийский сильно отличается от английского. Валийский - кельтский язык (и тоже Cornish, Manx, Irish, шотланд-гэльский и Breton - я не знаю, как перевести эти языки на русский!) 
Белка.

----------


## Katyusha Grib

Я правильно поняла, что 
sospan = кастрюля
plismоn = милиционер ?

----------


## belka

> Я правильно поняла, что 
> sospan = кастрюля

 Да   

> plismоn = милиционер ?

 Да, полицейский. 
Белка.

----------


## Оля

> Извиняюсь, а кто такая Катюша Маслова?  
> А валлийский сильно отличается от английского?

 Катюша Маслова - главная героиня романа Льва Толстого "Воскресение".

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Кстати, немножко офф-топик, Катюша, но твоя фамилия не случайно Маслова?
> 			
> 		  Извиняюсь, а кто такая Катюша Маслова?

 Понятно   ::   
Я один читал Толстого "воскресение"... 
EDIT:  ::

----------


## Оля

> Я один читал Толстого "Воскресение"...

   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Калинке удалось развеселить Олю.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Калинке удалось разозлить Олю.

   ::   ::

----------


## Rtyom

::

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  Я видел по телевизору, что в Уэльсе есть город, у которого название состоит из 50 букв )))     Да, Dimitri, это правда, а это деревня, а не город. Название деревни - Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysilio  gogogoch. Я не могу перевести это название на русский язык, а английский перевод - "St Mary's church in the hollow of the white hazel near a rapid whirlpool and the church of St Tysilio of the red cave". 
> Кстати, жители называют деревню "Llanfair P.G."    
> Белка (мужской в принципе и в практике!)

----------


## Katyusha Grib

Мммм, мне надо прочитать'Воскресение' Толстого, теперь  узнав, что я играю главную роль в книге.  У меня есть кучу вещей Толстого , а не именно эту книгу.  Как  она тебе нравится  , Оля?  Ты считаешь , что она является сочинением Толстого с несколькими достоинствами, или Толстой пишет особенной моралистической ручкой в ней?

----------


## Оля

> Как она тебе нравится, Оля?

 Я ЕЩЕ НЕ ЧИТАЛА этот роман   ::  
Я смотрела экранизацию Михаила Щвейера с Евгением Матвеевым в главной роли.   ::   
Но зато я читала "Войну и мир", "Анну Каренину" и многие другие произведения Л.Толстого   ::     

> Ты считаешь , что она является сочинением Толстого с несколькими достоинствами, или Толстой пишет особенной моралистической ручкой в ней?

 Мммм.. Я не поняла, что ты хотела здесь сказать, поэтому даже не могу исправить твои ошибки   ::

----------


## Katyusha Grib

Ой, все хуже  с моим русским  ::  
Я хотела спросить ,является ли 'Воскресение'  одним  из самых лучших сочинений Толстого ,или может быть, он слишком много морализирует в книге" ? (Можно сказать по -английски 'he was wearing his 'moral' hat too much',)

----------


## Vadim84

> Ой, все хуже  с моим русским  
> Я хотела спросить ,является ли 'Воскресение'  одним  из_лучших сочинений Толстого ,или, может быть, он слишком много морализирует в книге" ? (Можно сказать по -английски 'he was wearing his 'moral' hat too much',)

 Нет, твой русский великолепен  :: 
Я сделал лишь небольшие поправки.

----------


## belka

> Ой, все хуже  с моим русским  
> Я хотела спросить ,является ли 'Воскресение'  одним  из самых лучших сочинений Толстого ,или может быть, он слишком много морализирует в книге" ? (Можно сказать по -английски 'he was wearing his 'moral' hat too much',)

 А ты не хочешь читать моралную книгу, Катюша?  ::   
Я тоже сказал бы, что твой русский великолепен   ::   ::   ::   
Белка.

----------


## Katyusha Grib

> А ты не хочешь читать моральную книгу, Катюша?

 Спасибо за комплименты   ::    Хотя в тот день , когда я получу комплимент от нашей Оли, я буду совсем в восторге!!
А черт, покрасней, проклятый мягкий знак! У меня чувство, как с неудачными чарами (spell?) в 'Гарри Поттер'    ::

----------


## Оля

> Ой, все хуже  с моим русским  
> Я хотела спросить ,является ли 'Воскресение'  одним  из самых лучших сочинений Толстого ,или может быть, он слишком много морализирует в книге" ? (Можно сказать по -английски 'he was wearing his 'moral' hat too much',)

 Этот твой пост действительно почти безупречен   ::  
Vadim84 добавил запятую, а все остальное отлично.

----------


## Оля

> А ты не хочешь читать моральную книгу, Катюша?

   ::

----------


## Vadim84

> У меня чувство, как с неудачными чарами (spell?) в 'Гарри Поттер'

 Да, можно перевести "spell" как "чары", но лучше сказать "заклинание". Хотя это зависит от контекста.

----------


## belka

> А черт, покрасней, проклятый мягкий знак! У меня чувство, как с неудачными чарами (spell?) в 'Гарри Поттер'

 Что? Извените, но я не понял, что ты значишь здесь, Катюшка... У тебя ли чувство, как ведьма?   ::   
Кстати, где можно покупить романы Гарры Поттер по-русский? Я хотел бы читать первую книгу, потому что я читал этот роман по-валлийский... качество произведения не очень хорошо, поэтому перевод на других языки довольно легко читается для начинающего! 
Извените, Катя, я знаю, что ты фанатка Гарры, но это я не могу делить с тобой   ::   
Белка.

----------


## Оля

> Что? Изв*И*ни(те), но я не понял, что ты_ здесь имеешь в виду, Катюшка (we say "Катю*ша*", not "Катю*шка*")... У тебя_ чувство, как у ведьмы?   
> Кстати, где можно _купить романы Гарри Поттера на русском? Я хотел бы почитать первую книгу, потому что я читал этот роман по-валлийски_... качество произведения не очень хорошее, поэтому перевод на другие языки довольно легко читается для начинающего! 
> Изв*И*ни_, Катя, я знаю, что ты фанатка Гарри, но_ я не могу разделить твоего увлечения

----------


## Vadim84

> Originally Posted by Katyusha Grib  А черт, покрасней, проклятый мягкий знак! У меня чувство, как с неудачными чарами (spell?) в 'Гарри Поттер'      Что? Извини, но я не понял, что ты имеешь в виду, Катюшка... У тебя ли чувство, как ведьма?  <- (Не могу понять, что ты имеешь в виду) 
> Кстати, где можно купить романы о Гарри Поттере на русском? Я хотел бы почитать/прочесть первую книгу, потому что я читал этот роман на валлийском... качество произведения не очень высокое, поэтому переводы на другие языки довольно легко читаются для начинающего! 
> Извини, Катя, я знаю, что ты фанатка Гарри, но_я не могу разделить это с тобой ("с тобой" лишнее, лучше убрать, мне кажется)   
> Белка.

  Edit:
Черт, Оля, на две минуты опередила!  ::

----------


## Vadim84

> романы Гарри Поттера

 Гарри Поттер не пишет романов, Оля  ::

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  романы Гарри Поттера   Гарри Поттер не пишет романов, Оля

 Мне самой смешно   ::   ::

----------


## Katyusha Grib

> Извини, Катя, я знаю, что ты фанатка Гарри 
> Белка.

 Разве я фанатка ( или фанатик?) Гарри?  ::  
А Гарри, конечно , когда ты его лучше узнаешь, очень умный, храбрый человек!
А кстати, это чуть не странно, что мы быстро перешли из темы о 'Воскресение' в тему  о Гарри Поттере?! А я согласно с Белкой. что такие книги очень подходящие для начинающих  русского - очень простой язык, конечно , таккак они рассчитанны на детей. 
A тоже кстати, Белка , ты найдешь переводы Гарри Поттер на русском  на этих сайтах: www.russianuk.co.uk
(под титром 'Русские Книги иностранных авторов', a только найдешь здесь 'Принц -полукровка"
или, www.kniga.com
or www.biblio-globus.us

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by belka  
> Извини, Катя, я знаю, что ты фанатка Гарри 
> Белка.   Разве я фанатка ( или фанатик?) Гарри?  
> А Гарри, конечно , когда ты его лучше узнаешь, очень умный, храбрый человек!
> А кстати, это ни чуть не странно, что мы бысто перешли от темы о 'Воскресение' к теме  о Гарри Поттере?! А я согласна с Белкой. что такие книги очень подходящие для начинающих изучать русский - очень простой язык, конечно , таккак они рассчитанны на детей. 
> A тоже кстати, Белка , ты найдешь переводы Гарри Поттера на русском  на этих сайтах: www.russianuk.co
> (под титром 'Русские Книги иностранных авторов', a только найдешь здесь 'Принц -полукровка"
> или, www.kniga.com
> or www.biblio-globus.us

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Katyusha Grib  А кстати, это *ничуть* не странно, что мы быст*р*о перешли от темы о 'Воскресени*и*' к теме  о Гарри Поттере?! А я согласна с Белкой, что такие книги очень подходя*т* для начинающих изучать русский - очень простой язык, конечно , так_как они рассчита*н*ы на детей. 
> A тоже*,* кстати, Белка , ты найдешь переводы Гарри Поттера на русском  на этих сайтах. 
> (*в разделе* 'Русские Книги иностранных авторов', *но* только найдешь здесь 'Принц -полукровка".

 Обычно мы употребляем слово "*титр*" только во множественном числе и только когда речь идет о титрах _в фильме_.

----------


## Katyusha Grib

Спрасибо за исправки!
Интересно, я не знала правило о ' начинающих', когда надо писать глагол после этого слова.  А это всегда так ? Например, ' tennis beginners'  -можно перевести как 'начинающий играть в теннис' ?

----------


## Оля

> Спрасибо за поправки! (or "исправления")
> Интересно, я не знала правило о ' начинающих', когда надо писать глагол после этого слова. А это всегда так ? Например, ' tennis beginners'  -можно перевести как 'начинающий играть в теннис' ?

 Да, можно. 
Но никакого особого правила нет: можно сказать "начинающий теннисист" или "начинающий играть в теннис".
А ты написала "для начинающих *русского*". Просто это бессмысленная фраза. 
И еще: выражение "играющий в теннис" можно заменить словом "теннисист". Но выражение "изучащий русский (язык)" одним словом заменить нельзя. По крайней мере, мне в голову ничего не приходит  ::  
В твоем предложении надо употребить _глагол_ после слова "начинающих", потому что просто нет подходящего существительного.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Ой, все хуже  с моим русским  
> Я хотела спросить ,является ли 'Воскресение'  одним  из самых лучших сочинений Толстого ,или может быть, он слишком много морализирует в книге" ? (Можно сказать по -английски 'he was wearing his 'moral' hat too much',)

 мне говорят, что "Воскресение" самая хорошая книга Толстого, за "Войной и миром" и "Анней Карениней". Но мне кажется, что так говорили, потому что книга служивала коммунизм!   ::   
Но читай, читай! Действительная интересная книга, и там Катюша тебя ждет  ::

----------


## Chuvak

[quote=kalinka_vinnie] 

> Ой, все хуже  с моим русским  
> Я хотела спросить ,является ли 'Воскресение'  одним  из самых лучших сочинений Толстого ,или может быть, он слишком много морализирует в книге" ? (Можно сказать по -английски 'he was wearing his 'moral' hat too much',)

 мне говорили, что "Воскресение" самая хорошая книга Толстого, лучше чем "Война и мир" и "Анна Каренина". Но мне кажется так говорили потому, что книга служила коммунизму! (придерживалась идеям коммунизма)  ::   
Но читай, читай! Действительно интересная книга, и там тебя ждет Катюша. :: [/quote:3l79sihv]

----------


## Chuvak

> Спрасибо за исправки!
> Интересно, я не знала правило о ' начинающих', когда надо писать глагол после этого слова.  А это всегда так ? Например, ' tennis beginners'  -можно перевести как 'начинающий играть в теннис' ?

 да
но лучше: начинающий теннисист   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  
> мне говорили, что "Воскресение" самая хорошая книга Толстого, лучше чем "Война и мир" и "Анна Каренина". Но мне кажется так говорили потому, что книга служила коммунизму! (придерживалась идеям коммунизма)   
> Но читай, читай! Действительно интересная книга, и там тебя ждет Катюша.

 пасиб, но я хотел сказать: "Resurrection" is the best after "war and peace" and "anna karenina" (ie: war and karenina  ::  are better books)

----------


## Alware

> пасиб, но я хотел сказать: "Resurrection" *is the best after "war and peace" and "anna karenina"* (ie: war and karenina  are better books)

 лучшая после "Войны и мира" и "Анны Карениной"

----------


## Оля

> ....мне говорят, что "Воскресение" - самая хорошая книга Толстого.... 
> Но мне кажется, что так говорили, потому что книга....

 Chuvak, зачем ты исправил "_мне кажется, что так говорили_" на "_мне кажется так говорили_"???  :: 
Предложение kalinka_vinnie было написано правильно!

----------


## Оля

> придерживалась идеям коммунизма

 Не "придерживалась иде*ям*", а "придерживалась *идей*" (кого/чего?).

----------


## Chuvak

[quote=Оля] 

> ....мне говорят, что "Воскресение" - самая хорошая книга Толстого.... 
> Но мне кажется, что так говорили, потому что книга....

 Chuvak, зачем ты исправил "_мне кажется, что так говорили_" на "_мне кажется так говорили_"???  :: 
Предложение kalinka_vinnie было написано правильно![/quote:1np3xds2] Нет, ты здесь не права!!! 
1. Но мне кажется, что так говорили, потому что книга....
2. Но мне кажется, так говорили потому что книга....
У них 2 разных смысла. Калинка имел ввиду не то, что так говорили, он имел ввиду, что так говорили потому что

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by Chuvak  придерживалась идеям коммунизма   Не "придерживалась иде*ям*", а "придерживалась *идей*" (кого/чего?).

 очепятка  ::

----------


## Оля

> Нет, ты здесь не права!!! 
> 1. Но мне кажется, что так говорили, потому что книга....
> 2. Но мне кажется, так говорили, (опять пропустил запятую) потому что книга....
> У них 2 разных смысла. Калинка имел ввиду не то, что так говорили, он имел ввиду, что так говорили потому что

 Извини, но неправ ты.  *Во-первых*, между "_мне кажется, что так говорили_" и "_мне кажется, так говорили_" нет большой разницы. Я бы даже и не обратила внимания, если бы не: *Во-вторых*, ты зачем-то убрал запятую! И получилось просто неграмотно.

----------


## Оля

> И все-же предложения имеют прямо противоположный смысл, и я ПРАВИЛЬНО исправил Калинку!!!  
> Попробую все "разложить по полочкам". Берем мое предложение   Но мне кажется так говорили потому, что книга служила коммунизму! 
> Все предельно ясно. Он объясняет почему так говорили - потому что книга служила коммунизму. (первое предл. - следствие, второе - причина)  
> Теперь берем твой вариант   Но мне кажется что так говорили, потому что книга служила коммунизму!  
> (первое - причина, второе следствие. Т.е. получается, что книга служила коммунизму потому что так говорили - это полный БРЕД)

 Насчет противоположных смыслов, причин и следствий - давай обратимся к третьим лицам, пусть нас рассудят. 
Меня гораздо больше волнует, почему ты абсолютно игнорируешь запятые! Ведь в обоих приведенных тобой предложениях они нужны!  _Но мне кажется(тут нужна запятая) так говорили потому, что книга служила коммунизму!_  _Но мне кажется (тут нужна запятая) что так говорили, потому что книга служила коммунизму!_   *P.S. Вау    Куда ты дел свой пост?*

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by Chuvak  Нет, ты здесь не права!!! 
> 1. Но мне кажется, что так говорили, потому что книга....
> 2. Но мне кажется, так говорили, (опять пропустил запятую) потому что книга....
> У них 2 разных смысла. Калинка имел ввиду не то, что так говорили, он имел ввиду, что так говорили потому что   Извини, но неправ ты.  *Во-первых*, между "_мне кажется, что так говорили_" и "_мне кажется, так говорили_" нет большой разницы. Я бы даже и не обратила внимания, если бы не: *Во-вторых*, ты зачем-то убрал запятую! И получилось просто неграмотно.

 Я там запятую не пропускал - я правильно написал!!! И все-же мой вариант ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ 
1. Но мне кажется, что так говорили, потому что книга....  - бредовое предложение. не понятно к чему относится то, что говорили. Из-за чего это говорили, почему? 
У тебя здесь утрачена ПРИЧИНА того, что говорили!!!  
2. Но мне кажется, так говорили (не нужна запятая) потому что книга.... 
Тут все ясно почему говорили - потому что книга .... (описывается содерж. книги).

----------


## Оля

[quote=Chuvak] 

> Originally Posted by "Katyusha Grib":2n1xcp9d  Ой, все хуже  с моим русским  
> Я хотела спросить ,является ли 'Воскресение'  одним  из самых лучших сочинений Толстого ,или может быть, он слишком много морализирует в книге" ? (Можно сказать по -английски 'he was wearing his 'moral' hat too much',)   мне говорили, что "Воскресение" самая хорошая книга Толстого, лучше чем "Война и мир" и "Анна Каренина". Но мне кажется так говорили потому, что книга служила коммунизму! (придерживалась идеям коммунизма)   
> Но читай, читай! Действительно интересная книга, и там тебя ждет Катюша.

 [/quote:2n1xcp9d] 
Вот, я полностью скопировала твой пост, ничего в нем не изменив. Запятой НЕТ! ("Но мне кажется так говорили")

----------


## Chuvak

[quote=Оля][quote=Chuvak] 

> Originally Posted by "Katyusha Grib":3aryzf9t  Ой, все хуже  с моим русским  
> Я хотела спросить ,является ли 'Воскресение'  одним  из самых лучших сочинений Толстого ,или может быть, он слишком много морализирует в книге" ? (Можно сказать по -английски 'he was wearing his 'moral' hat too much',)   мне говорили, что "Воскресение" самая хорошая книга Толстого, лучше чем "Война и мир" и "Анна Каренина". Но мне кажется так говорили потому, что книга служила коммунизму! (придерживалась идеям коммунизма)   
> Но читай, читай! Действительно интересная книга, и там тебя ждет Катюша.

 [/quote:3aryzf9t] 
Вот, я полностью скопировала твой пост, ничего в нем не изменив. Запятой НЕТ! ("Но мне кажется так говорили")[/quote:3aryzf9t]
у меня уже другой пост - пожалуйста прочитай его и сделай выводы   ::

----------


## Оля

> 2. Но мне кажется, так говорили (не нужна запятая) потому что книга....

 Слушай, извини, но почему ты настаиваешь, что запятая-то не нужна? 
Либо "так говорили (запятая здесь) потому что книга..."
Либо "так говорили потому (запятая здесь) что книга..." 
Запятую можно поставить в двух местах, на выбор (всего одну, разумеется), но она все равно нужна.

----------


## Vadim84

1. Но мне кажется, что так говорили, потому что книга....
2. Но мне кажется, так говорили, потому что книга.... 
Chuvak, это два абсолютно одинаковых по смыслу предложения. В данном случае "что" - это как английское "that", которое можно опустить, а можно и оставить. Если же убрать "потому что", смысл изменится (то, о чем ты говоришь), но они опять будут одинаковыми:
1. Но мне кажется, что так говорили.
2. Но мне кажется, так говорили. 
И запятая перед "потому что" все-таки нужна.

----------


## Оля

Ответ справочной службы портала Грамота.ру: *В любом случае нужны запятые после "мне кажется". Фразы синонимичны.*  http://spravka.gramota.ru/buro.html?gotoq=200382

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

не парьтесь, ребята! я благодарен, что вы исправляете мои ошибки, но можно без третей мировой войны?   ::   
А почему никто не спорит о книге, только о моих ошибках?   ::

----------


## Chuvak

> не парьтесь, ребята! я благодарен, что вы исправляете мои ошибки, но можно без третей мировой войны?    
> А почему никто не спорит о книге, только о моих ошибках?

 Это у нас в крови наверное   ::  
(Просто я книгу не читал, вот и не спорю   ::  )

----------


## Оля

> не парьтесь, ребята! я благодарен, что вы исправляете мои ошибки, но можно без третьей мировой войны?    
> А почему никто не спорит о книге, только о моих ошибках?

 kalinka, мы спорили о том, чтобы исправлять твои ошибки _правильно_.

----------


## Vadim84

> не парьтесь, ребята! я благодарен, что вы исправляете мои ошибки, но можно без третьей мировой войны?    
> А почему никто не спорит о книге, только о моих ошибках?

 Notice the soft sign I added  :: 
О книге никто не спорит, потому что ее никто не читал, ебстественно!  ::

----------


## Оля

> Notice the soft sign I added

 Так я же тоже его добавила  :P

----------


## Vadim84

> Originally Posted by Vadim84  Notice the soft sign I added    Так я же тоже его добавила  :P

 Каюсь, не заметил. Поэтому я и написал "Notice the soft sign I added", потому что иногда исправления сложно заметить  ::   ::   ::  Просто я никогда цитаты не читаю - только гляну мельком.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  не парьтесь, ребята! я благодарен, что вы исправляете мои ошибки, но можно без третьей мировой войны?    
> А почему никто не спорит о книге, только о моих ошибках?     Notice the soft sign I added 
> О книге никто не спорит, потому что ее никто не читал, ебстественно!

 а жаль  ::   ::   Да, это было действительно ебстественно!  ::

----------


## Katyusha Grib

Ну, и ну !  Калинка_ вини, тебе надо  обратно к ветке  о русском мате! 
А кстати, ты все это навлек на себя , когда ты спросил меня , есть ли у меня фамилия 'Маслова'  или нет,хе хе.

----------


## Vadim84

> Ну_и ну ! Калинка_ вини, тебе надо обратно (better "тебе надо вернуться") к ветке о русском мате! 
> А кстати, ты все это навлек на себя , когда ты спросил, не Маслова ли моя фамилия,хе хе.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Ну, и ну !  Калинка_ вини, тебе надо  обратно к ветке  о русском мате! 
> А кстати, ты все это навлек на себя , когда ты спросил меня , есть ли у меня фамилия 'Маслова'  или нет,хе хе.

 да не хотел я! Просто подумал, может это было причина твоего выбора имени!

----------


## Vadim84

[quote=kalinka_vinnie] 

> Ну, и ну !  Калинка_ вини, тебе надо  обратно к ветке  о русском мате! 
> А кстати, ты все это навлек на себя , когда ты спросил меня , есть ли у меня фамилия 'Маслова'  или нет,хе хе.

 да не хотел я! Просто подумал, может, это было причиной твоего выбора имени![/quote:1ltb2ol4]

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Vadim, я тебя люблю!   ::

----------


## mishau_

> да не хотел я! Просто подумал, может, это было причиной твоего выбора имени!

 Все равно как-то неуклюже. "Твой выбор", как с плаката какого, твой выбор - единая россия!  _...это было твоей причиной выбора имени_ _...это у тебя было причиной выбора имени_ _...это было причиной, по которой ты выбрал себе имя_ _...у-тюрлю-тюрлю, таки-жё тсы-вартэтэ!_

----------


## Vadim84

> Vadim, я тебя люблю!

   ::   
I'd rather you didn't say that ever again  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Vadim, я тебя люблю!       
> I'd rather you didn't say that ever again

 Что, бедному Калинке уже и пошутить нельзя?   ::

----------


## Vadim84

> Originally Posted by Vadim84        Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Vadim, я тебя люблю!       
> I'd rather you didn't say that ever again      Что, бедному Калинке уже и пошутить нельзя?

 За такие шутки в зубах бывают промежутки!  ::   ::   ::  
P.S. А что, бедному Вадиму уже и полушутливо (и справедливо) возмутиться нельзя?  ::

----------


## Lampada

> ...P.S. А что, бедному Вадиму уже и полушутливо (и справедливо) возмутиться нельзя?

 Да, можно конечно.  Просто хочется шутки поощрять, пусть даже и слегка сомнительные.    ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

я всех люблю!

----------


## SSSS

Надо признать, что на территории БСССР гомофобия посильнее будет, чем в странах развитого капитала...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ты намекаешь, что я гомосексуал!?!   ::   
НЕТ   ::     ::

----------


## Lampada

> Надо признать, что на территории БСССР гомофобия посильнее будет, чем в странах развитого капитала...

 Да, я могу в это поверить.  Ужасно жалко тамошних детей-геев.   ::

----------


## SSSS

Я ни на что намекаю... Просто выходцы из БСССР (мужского пола, в частности) более чувствительны к тому, что может подразумевать их гомосексуальность... Иными словами, гомофобия чаще встречается, и часто в крайне радикальной форме...

----------


## SSSS

И ещё, Калинка, мне глубоко до лампочки, какова твоя сексуальная ориентация... Это как в анекдоте:  _Летят два кирпича, один другому говорит:
- Что-то погода сегодня нелётная...
А другой:
- А всё равно, лишь бы человек хороший попался..._

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  Расслабайся! Пошутил я  :P   Как-то в последнее время я слишком часто шучу, ужас.

----------


## SSSS

> Расслабайся! (расслабься) Пошутил я  :P   Как-то в последнее время я слишком часто шучу, ужас.

 Я понимаю... Просто я смайлики не ставлю... Не люблю... Но иногда объяснясь, чтобы недоразумений не возникало...

----------


## Chuvak

> я всех люблю!

 Я тебя тоже люблю!!!   ::   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie   Расслабайся! (расслабься) Пошутил я  :P   Как-то в последнее время я слишком часто шучу, ужас.    Я понимаю... Просто я смайлики не ставлю... Не люблю... Но иногда объяснясь, чтобы недоразумений не возникало...

   ::

----------


## mishau_

объяснясь - опечатка, в спешке пропущено "ю"

----------


## SSSS

Absolutely right...

----------


## Katyusha Grib

Бедный Белка,  после одиннадцать страниц  этого форума, во время которых мы все на свете обсуждали (мне особенно понравились дискуссии о лингвистических проблемах языка!), вы думаете, что он нашел ответ своему первоначальному вопросу, то есть; есть ли возможно, с кем -то в Уэлзе по -русски переписываться?  !!! 
А теперь не все ли нам равно?!

----------


## Оля

> Бедный Белка, после одиннадцати страниц этого форума, на (протяжении) которых мы все на свете обсуждали (мне особенно понравились дискуссии о лингвистических проблемах языка!), вы думаете, что он нашел ответ на свой первоначальный вопрос_, _возможно ли_ с кем-то в Уэльсе по-русски переписываться?  !!! 
> А теперь не все ли нам равно?!

----------


## Katyusha Grib

Спасибо большое,  Оля !
По крайней мере я не пропустила никаких  запятых !

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо большое,  Оля !
> По крайней мере я не пропустила никаких  запятых !

 Katyusha, на самом деле твой русский очень и очень хорош, несмотря на ошибки  ::

----------

